# I hear congestion in her breathing...



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hope someone has simple solutions when your chis have congestion. Last time Midgie was congested, I took her to the vet and put her on antibiotics. She's already taking Benedryl and Zirtec. Want to avoid antibiotics if at all possible. She's not the only one suffering. Seems like allergy season is at its worst again affecting me and my kids as well. UGGGGGG!!:foxes15:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Mine would be at the vets if I heard something like that, she could have pneumonia?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Mine would be at the vets if I heard something like that, she could have pneumonia?


It's intermitten, so I don't want to run to the vet every time I hear her sneeze. Lol I'm keeping a close eye on her tho. I know she doesn't have pneumonia, but that is why I'm concerned about any kind of congestion, as I know it can lead to pneumonia.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

My Tico sounds congested evey once and a while, then it goes away. It has never developed into a cold or pneumonia. Just keep an eye on her like your doing. Vet is not sure why he sounds bad, his lungs never fill up, he just like wheezes now and again. But, then, so do I.


----------

